# IBM Power8



## Leander (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi

I'm currently confronted with IBM Power systems and AIX and I wonder how FreeBSD support is on those systems? Any experience?


----------



## tingo (Jul 4, 2015)

In general, supported platforms are listed on the FreeBSD.org website. As for the PowerPC platform, support for Power 8 isn't there.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 4, 2015)

http://adrianchadd.blogspot.de/2015/02/freebsd-on-power8-its-alive.html


----------



## Leander (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the useful information


----------

